
How I Upgraded My iPhone Memory 800% – In Shenzhen, China - cc81
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHP-OPXK2ig
======
cmplxconjugate
I upgraded my iPhone 6s+ from 16GB to 64GB in 武汉市 (Wuhan) for 300元, which is
~£30. The process took around an hour and the phone has worked perfectly since
then (3 months ago).

It was quite spectacular to see messy workstations, rough and beaten from hard
use (and minimal standards). Stacks of scuffed and well loved equipment were
crammed into the tiny space available.

What I appreciate most from the experience is the fact these services are not
offered by Apple in the UK/US. It seems like a crime.

------
navjack27
Storage not memory

